
Watch live: SpaceX’s colossal Falcon Heavy may finally fly today - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/watch-live-spacexs-colossal-falcon-heavy-may-finally-fly-today/
======
matthberg
Youtube stream already posted, here's the link. Last I heard was launch at
3:10EST
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c)

